# JD 285 electric clutch problems



## JD285 (Aug 3, 2014)

hi im having problems removing the electric clutch on a 285 john deere. I took the bolt out and the clutch stayed on the shaft anybody know how to get it off ? thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try prying it off . Place the prybars between the clutch and the engine,and it should slide off.


----------



## JD285 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok thanks I'm pulling the motor and rebuilding it it has 1100 hours


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When you re- install the clutch,use some anti seize on the shaft,in case you have to remove it,again.


----------



## JD285 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any time, my friend !


----------

